# Sense 3.0 Rom Issues



## dylans (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm having problems getting any 3.0 Rome to work using bootmanager. I always get stuck at the white HTC screen. Any advice? Specifically I wanna use virtuous


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bootmanager? You mean rom manager? DO NOT install roms unless you manually flash then via clockwork. Rom manager has been known to seriously jack up peoples devices.


----------



## dylans (Jun 30, 2011)

No I mean boot manager. Its an application that allows you to run up to 5 roms at the same time. And switch back and forth whenever. It ran great on my x. I had cm7 as the phone rom and then stock blur and miui in slot 1 and 2. I don't use rom manager to flash roms though. Only to download. I flash manually.


----------



## Express1 (Oct 9, 2011)

I use bootmanager, but to get sense roms to work right I installed it to phone made a backup then restored backup to a rom slot on sd card.I usually just run aosp roms they seem to work better with boot manager most sense roms if installed to phone slot with cause other roms to hang on htc screen.


----------

